
Why we never sold Basecamp by the seat (2017) - dsr12
https://m.signalvnoise.com/why-we-never-sold-basecamp-by-the-seat-4482f3e6a195
======
1123581321
I agree with the points in this essay, but I have paid attention to 37signals
for quite awhile and I don't think this is actually why. I think the reason
they priced as they did was because their first clients were agencies similar
to themselves and they were selling to the whole agency. The second reason is
because Jason Fried likes simple business propositions, and likes to picks
prices based on how they look/sound/feel. This isn't a criticism; it's
perfectly valid to commit harder to a pricing strategy as you realize other
benefits. I just don't think that they started out this way and I think a new
software company could make a case for per-seat as a way to sell to companies
too small to pay $99/mo all-inclusive without giving too much away to slightly
less small companies.

------
sieabahlpark
Too bad integrating with their API is about as great as pulling teeth. Maybe
it's gotten better lately?

